# Awesome plow video



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I just found this video and thought I would share it. Its a but off topic but still re-lates to plowing.






Here's a shorter version off the website..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow I never saw that before why would you have a car like that in a place that gets that much snow!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

you could buy an H1 or a Unimog for that price lol I guess for the west coast democrats it might be worth it.....


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you hear the spring wind up before it got shot out of the garage ....


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

lol. good sidewalk machine...... don't think i'd wanna be in that during a strong cross wind


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

:laughing:Thats a definite chick magnet


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

was it a spring you heard winding up or was he spinning tires on the garage floor trying to gain speed?


----------



## NE MICH PLOWBOY (Jan 22, 2007)

turns a two car garage into about a 6 car!! lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That was funny as heck.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Check the video at the bottom with the small forklift. Amazing how lazy people find an easy way.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

cet;915275 said:


> Check the video at the bottom with the small forklift. Amazing how lazy people find an easy way.


I was at a convention one time and the speaker actually brought that comment up. He said if you have a repetative job and you want to find a way to make it faster, put the laziest employee you have on the job, they will find a way to make the job easier on themself and you can implement the changes to a faster employee and get more production acomplished:laughing:


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I have plowed snow with a forklift before but never like that.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good thing there were no cars going by...

Or how about this one for you guys with the skid steers.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

IHI;915577 said:


> I was at a convention one time and the speaker actually brought that comment up. He said if you have a repetative job and you want to find a way to make it faster, put the laziest employee you have on the job, they will find a way to make the job easier on themself and you can implement the changes to a faster employee and get more production acomplished:laughing:


Im trying that with the guy who plows driveways for me. So far that has not been the case. 
He even forgot the snowblower last time out.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

That car was cool blasting thru the snow!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Grassman09;919099 said:


> Im trying that with the guy who plows driveways for me. So far that has not been the case.
> He even forgot the snowblower last time out.


Yep, i've got one jagoff that's only good for me to vent on....watched him about rip the block heater outta the cube van today as i was coming around the corner and he was leaving the jobsite with my extension cord still hooked up to it...not to mention ripping out of the driveway like he's mario andretti, and the end of the driveway had a big snow drift since the plow had just gone through, so she was rock'n and roll'n good as he turned onto the road. Flashed my lights and got him pulled over, proceeded to cuss his azz while looking things over.:realmad:

Worst part, cant find anybody to work construction as laborers with any brains...yet another reason i'm bout ready to bow out...tired of babysitting vegetables.:realmad:


----------

